# FreeBSD 9.0 under Parallels and using Parallels Tools



## ikevinjp (Feb 24, 2012)

Is anyone using FreeBSD 9.0 (with a window manager such as KDE, GNOME or Xfce) on a Mac via virtualization and using Parallels Tools? For Parallels Tools, I just need the mouse to work.

(I did a test using PC-BSD and seems that the Parallel Tools CD-ROM inserted into the virtual machine does not contain any automatic setup installer. Further, there are two mouse drivers but don't seem to be something which would work. I tested PC-BSD because the installation process is faster, but ultimately I want to use FreeBSD itself.)


----------

